# 20gal "feature fish" recommendations



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all! 

I currently have a 20 gallon (long) stocked with very small schooling species (ember tetras, habrosus and pygmy cories, a couple of endlers I rescued off a friend..)

However, I'm wanting something a little larger, with a bit of personality, who can be the main attraction in this tank! Has anybody got any ideas? I've been weighing up a few things:

1) Bristlenose (probably peppermint). I love them, they're gorgeous, but I'm not sure I'd be content with just a catfish as my feature fish

2) Rams - GBR or Bolivian. They're spunky, but I'd prefer to just have one and I think they're more comfortable in pairs or trios (plus, aqadvisor told me they don't go well with the embers, but aqadvisor has given me poor advice in the past  )

3) Some sort of gourami. Anybody able to vouch for the personalities of a dwarf gourami?

4) Betta. Can't go wrong, really! Except I already have 15 of them! A king or giant would be nice, but I see them about once a year around here. 

Has anybody got any other ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gouramis are semi-aggressive fish. They are territorial, and by adding them then your sacrificeing your smaller fish and turning your tank into a semi-aggressive tank. So I wouldn't get them, if I was you. Plus a 20g long is kinda small for gouramis.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Honey gouramis would do well in your setup. Not big enough to eat your other fish and one of the most peaceful temperaments for gouramis. Could try a pair or maybe even a trio, since the tank is 30 inches long.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

I assumed, with the gourami, that they can't be much worse than a sorority (which did perfectly well in that tank), and they'd still be less aggressive than the rams. I always really liked the honey gourami too, so bonus thanks Jaysee haha. 

I guess I should also mention it's not standard measurements - it's 3' x 1' x 1'. which gives me a nice footprint to work with. 

But anyways, back to the gourami, what if I were to only have a single fish? That is what I'd prefer, but I don't know if that would compromise their comfort. I can only imagine it would decrease their aggression, too?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could do either the rams or the gouramis. Honeys are not known for being aggressive with other fish, and you really shouldn't have any issues with rams either.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Honey gourami would definitely be a good choice. I have one in my 20 high and it's super peaceful. I even saw a rcs push it around one time


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was going to suggest honey gourami as well. I have heard mixed reports on the aggressiveness of dwarf gourami, and based on what I've seen and read, the honey gourami are certainly not going to pose a threat to your other stock.


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

I would go with the rams, nothing wrong with the other choices though, I just love the way rams look, kinda mean :-D


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

It really depends on what you prefer. Rams have more personality but mainly stay at the bottom of the tank, honey gouramis use the whole tank but mostly near the surface. I have both in my tank and everyone gets along fine. I'll just add that mine are in with neons, glowlights, and a few endlers.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh boy, guys! You do make decisions hard  Thanks very much for all your help though. I had a look at my LFS, and the best gourami they had were dwarf (Colisa lalia) and opaline/gold (3-spot, or whatever millions of name attached to that species haha). They did have a range of rams though, including bolivian, gold, neons and german blues. 

I have another really nice LFS in my area, so I'll check that one out, and then I'll have to post pictures of my new pal, whether he be top or bottom dweller ;-) So far it's coming down to where I find the nicest, healthiest fish. ...And spunkiest!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Look at kribs . They can be quite aggressive, but they mainly stay at the bottom of the tank and might leave your schooling fish alone if you have enough structure and/or plants.
Good luck!


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

Kribs are an absolute favourite of mine, and I _very_ reluctantly crossed them off my list, because I can't bring myself to risk my pygmy cories (who also like to chill on the the bottom) wandering into it's cave and/or territory. I haven't heard of anybody experience an exception to this, so I don't dare risk it. 

They are absolute stunners though - definitely one for a future tank!

I had another look in the other LFS today. They had some speccy neon blue rams, as well as dwarf gourami and "thick-lipped gourami", which sound like it would go well in this setup too. Does anybody have any experience with them? I like them about equally to the honey. 

I also found a species called Apistogramma cacatuoides, a stunner of a dward cichlid that actually seems to be quite common. Does anybody know anything about their aggression levels? Google's feedback is mixed. They really caught my eye though!


----------

